# Police Officer Daryl Hall



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Police Officer Daryl Hall

<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg height=146>[TR][TD][/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


*St. Louis Police Department
Missouri*
End of Watch: Sunday, April 24, 2011
Biographical Info
*Age:* 34
*Tour of Duty:* 5 years
*Badge Number:* 544
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Gunfire
*Date of Incident:* Sunday, April 24, 2011
*Weapon Used:* Gun; Unknown type
*Suspect Info:* Shot and killed
Police Officer Daryl Hall was shot and killed when he confronted two gunmen outside of a nightclub at approximately 2:45 am.

Officer Hall was at the nightclub when he heard gunshots outside. When he went outside to investigate he encountered at least one gunman. Shots were exchanged between Officer Hall and the gunman in which Officer Hall was struck three times. He was transported to a local hospital where he succumbed to his wounds a short time later.

One of the gunmen was also killed during the shootings and the second gunman remains at large.

Officer Hall had served with the St. Louis Police Department for five years and was assigned to the Housing Authority Unit.

Agency Contact Information
St. Louis Police Department
1200 Clark Avenue
St. Louis, MO 63103

Phone: (314) 444-0100

_*Please contact the St. Louis Police Department for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Rest in Peace Officer Hall.


----------



## rireserve (Aug 10, 2006)

Rest In Peace.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Rest in Peace, Officer Hall.


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

RIP Sir


----------



## officerbob (Mar 20, 2011)

Rest in peace Officer Hall


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Officer


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

RIP Officer Hall.


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Sir


----------

